# Good Old Childhood Days....



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, Frnds I know everybody loves 2 watch animation(or cartoon)

now we dont get much time 2 see our favorite cartoons 

mine was:

*i140.photobucket.com/albums/r33/efaisalz/he-man-and-the-masters-of-universe.jpg

Swat Kats:
*www.imissmycartoon.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/SwatKats1.jpg


& the evergreen

Tom & Jerry:

*www.axho.com/Photos/nappe-Tom-Jerry.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrong section.

But who doesn't have time to see it even now? I just saw the entire Swat Kats again in the Winter holidays 

*media.urbandictionary.com/image/page/lolumad-57503.jpg

Hehe I love this image.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

^Heh.
Btw, Isnt there already a thread on cartoons?


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 11, 2008)

apart from tom and jerry,woodywood pecker(old series),pink panther ad others following below are my loved cartoons when i was teenage
*www.hotink.com/wacky/dastrdly/DMlogo.gif
*www.vanderbilt.edu/hhmi/images/underdog.jpg
*www.cartoonresearch.com/terr1.jpg
*www.vaiden.net/deputy_dawg.jpg
*www.clivebanks.co.uk/Danger%20Mouse/Danger%20Mouse%20Pictures/Danger%20Mouse.jpg
*www.fantasykat.com/shows/Images/tmnt/Fab-Four-01.jpg
*www.museum.tv/archives/etv/C/htmlC/cartoons/cartoonsIMAGE/cartoons2.JPG
*www.dawsbutler.com/graphics-daws/qtitle.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

Sylvester and Tweety
Bugs Bunny
Road Runner
Johnny Quest
The Mask
Timon and Pumba
Batman (old one)
He Man
Scooby Dooby dont Doo
Jungle Book
Swat Cats
G I Joe


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jungle Book - Doordarshan

He-man - Doordarshan

Talespin - Doordarshan

Alladin - Doordarshan and Zee TV

Duck Tales - Doordarshan

Spiderman - Star Plus

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Star Plus

Scooby-Doo - Cartoon Network

Tom & Jerry - Cartoon Network


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 17, 2008)

_Moved to Chit-Chat_

The only cartoon and comics I was addicted to as a kid that I remember of is *Flash Gordon*. I was crazy about this superhero in space. Well, as an adult, my all-time favourite animated series(..I don't think you can call it a cartoon..) is *Family Guy* followed by The Simpsons.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6874/flashg.jpg     *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6875/fg.jpg​


----------



## chicha (Apr 17, 2008)

jonny quest  CN
Swat cats    CN
Batman        Star World
top cats      CN
Batman       CN
Justice League of America  CN
Captain America               CN


many many more 
cant remember as of now


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> The only cartoon and comics I was addicted to as a kid that I remember of is *Flash Gordon*. I was crazy about this superhero in space.



I think I've heard this name & even seen it but I dont remember now...

well I forgot 2 mention :

Giant Robot (awesome 4 kids)
Super Human Samurai 
The Zoo Mountain Saga (a chinese serial)
Dragon Ball Z (I like Goku)




​


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 17, 2008)

No one love Donald Duck? Strange..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

^I like Darkwing Duck.


> I am the terror that flaps in the night!
> I am the wrong number that wakes you at 3am!
> I am Darkwing Duck!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> No one love Donald Duck? Strange..



ya I do..specially his voice how difficult it is to mimic...

I've seen Disney's Cartoons & they r good...

 specially..Talespin,Alladin,Duck Tales

seen all episodes


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 17, 2008)

He-Man.

Timon and pumba (teh best)(btw the hindi version is far better than the original,the dubbing is fscking mind blowing)

Family guy -cartoon for adults.

Chip and Dale.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 17, 2008)

I grew up watch dexter's Lab & PowerPuff girls, & till Graduation 1st year my dad used to say "Bare ho gaye ho, cartoon dekhna band karo".

Least he expected that it is what I want to make my career in....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

My favourites were:
Swat Kats
Duck Tales


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 17, 2008)

hey can we get LEGALLY some of these complete cartoon series.i just recalled how much i was addicted to cartoons that i used to goto to neighbour's home to see the cartoon if there was'nt power at my place.i miss those day's very much.i hav a complete series of tom and jerry 

hey can we get LEGALLY some of these complete cartoon series.i just recalled how much i was addicted to cartoons that i used to goto to neighbour's home to see the cartoon if there was'nt power at my place.i miss those day's very much.i hav a complete series of tom and jerry


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Super Human Samurai


yeah, the four always saved the world from Dianabots, one pluck at guitar and 4 of them are in computer then combines into a Super Human Samurai Cyber Squad

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/cf/Goservo.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> The Zoo Mountain Saga (a chinese serial)
> ​



 The Zu Mountain Saga. wooow  
check my Home TV wala thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80918


----------



## sarikasingha (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice post. Hey by any chance if you have any more old advert images please upload it. I am very interested in collecting old packaging and advert posters  I don’t mind admitting I was born in the 80’s since we had so much fun chewing Big Babool bubble gum which gave out free tattoos, buying chips for 2 rupees, going off for jam sandwich picnics… Think we had a whole different brand of fun then  Oh, that reminds me, has anyone seen the new Sil Ad? It’s pretty much the same idea…glad at least some things haven’t changed.


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

Nobody remembers Shaktiman..
no idea but i liked the show...


well i was mostly into comics...Biloo,Chacha chaudary,pinki...naajraj,super commando dhruv...those were gr8...

on tv par sirf alice in wonderland used to be telecasted on sunday ard 10 am..


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2010)

^sorry shaktiman 

On a side note I still have a carton full of Raj Comics, Dhruv was my fav and his comics stirred my interest in science. Doga was bada$$ too.


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^sorry shaktiman
> 
> On a side note I still have a carton full of Raj Comics, Dhruv was my fav and his comics stirred my interest in science. Doga was bada$$ too.



yup...was a powerhouse...


waise nobody played video games...
 of them Duck hunt was my favourite. ...the best part was the dog..

Sometimes i still play them....Duck Hunt


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 20, 2010)

A_n_k_i_t said:


> Duck Hunt



Thnxalot for THE LINK mAN

My favorite was

Superhuman samurai - Used to Bunk Anything for this
ducktales - 
talespin
Jungle book

and Swat kats

And yes dubbing in those disney cartoons was effin awesome

P.S. I forgot Goofy!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 20, 2010)

chicha said:


> jonny quest  CN
> Swat cats    CN
> Batman        Star World
> top cats      CN
> ...



check my old cartoons thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/112861-old-school-cartoons-beete-lamhein.html






A_n_k_i_t said:


> yup...was a powerhouse...
> 
> 
> waise nobody played video games...
> ...



Old Video Games 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-gamers/81760-old-video-games.html



stonecaper said:


> Thnxalot for THE LINK mAN
> 
> My favorite was
> 
> ...




check my old videos games thread...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-gamers/81760-old-video-games.html


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 27, 2012)

Force 5
Talespin
He-Man
Spider-Man
Jantar Mantar
Street Hawk
Ducktales
Richie Rich
Johny Sokko and his Flying Robots

Missed those days...
and in the afternoon
Riviera
Bold and the Beautiful
Santa Barbara 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^sorry shaktiman
> 
> On a side note I still have a carton full of Raj Comics, Dhruv was my fav and his comics stirred my interest in science. Doga was bada$$ too.



Correction, Dhruv *is* my fav and Doga _*is*_ still bada$$. Yes, Raj comics is still going strong.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

Another old thread bumped!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ and locked


----------

